

Comcast adjusts way it manages internet traffic after reports of blocking BitTorrent - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/28/technology/28comcast.html

======
adduc
It took pressure from the FCC to get them to stop.

Their new plan does seem a nice one though. At the busier times of web traffic
those using the most bandwidth will be throttled, not just the bittorrenters.

